
Show HN: Clippi.io lets you collect your visual inspiration from any video - liaai0630
https://clippi.io/
======
real-hacker
Great tool. How does it work? I mean how does the script know the exact
position the video player is currently playing?

------
Primer16
Wow this is very clean and well designed!

Does it work for all the sites? I have always wanted to save reference footage
but couldn't find a useful tool.

------
LisaParsley
hmmm...It's like Pinterest for videos

~~~
liaai0630
I'm planning to add screenshots, texts, images and screen recording to make it
the ultimate visual productivity tool

~~~
gitgud
Great idea, and an amazing product! But is this really classified as a
productivity tool? ... Well maybe a tool can be productive, without being a
business tool ...

------
RobertBStone
Dude you are 19???!!!

~~~
liaai0630
Yes, I've been coding since 12 and have been building products since 15.

